# Need ideas on a good Ag Charity



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Thinking 4-H and FFA...is there something else out there that you folks think would be a good thing to sponsor? Appreciate any ideas. Take care and be safe.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I think FFA and 4H would be good choice. I think that both teach kids from the ground up ( how to grow food ) both crops and livestock. I don't know about now but it was kinda like basic education for someone to live by. I know there are former FFA and 4H members in all walks of life.


----------



## RVT (May 6, 2010)

Both 4-H and FFA would be good youth "organizations" to sponsor. When it comes to "charity" there are various horse rescues in most states. Are you thinking in terms of a scholarship for higher education? or a donation of some sort? I know at purdue the Food animal Veterinary students work with a charity called " Heifer International" that supports poor farmers in poor countries.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Matter of fact I've heard of Heifer International before. Could also call the financial aid department at Purdue to see what else is out there besides 4H and FFA.


----------

